# I just read that Britney Spears is having a boy...



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

if it's true, man do I wish she would leave her baby intact AND talk about it on national TV so people that imitate celebrities would hear someone talk about leaving their baby intact, and that would become trendy..???

ok,







back to the real world now.. LOL :LOL


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

you know she won't. She's too superficial.


----------



## My2Matthews (Aug 9, 2004)

I read she was having a girl, then I read she was having boy/girl twins. Now I hear she is having a boy. Which is it? :LOL


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

It really could change the minds of mainstream teens. Maybe the daddy is intact then at least there would be a chance the baby would remain intact.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Trust me. She's too superficial and plastic to leave her babe intact if it was a boy. Remember this WOMAN GOT BREAST IMPLANTS AT 16!

She's gonna get an elective Cesarian, formula feed, and have her boy circd. She's too ditzy to go against mainstream society.

It WOULD be nice if she turned out to be another Pam Anderson. But I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

She's probably going to publish a book talking about how she wanted her son to have a pretty penis and she didn't want it to look like a wrinkled french fry. Oh wait, that's the other blonde.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
She's probably going to publish a book talking about how she wanted her son to have a pretty penis and she didn't want it to look like a wrinkled french fry. Oh wait, that's the other dumb blonde. (not saying blondes are dumb, just these two)

Which other dumb blonde said that little ignorant statement?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

:
She has a few books about life with kids and there's a whole thing about circ in it.
She said that it looked like a wrinkled french fry and she wanted her son to have a pretty penis for his future girl friend. She said she cried all the way to the doctors to have it done and she cried while they were doing it because she could hear him screaming from the waiting room (like a ped's office). But she said the end result was wonderful and she got her "pretty penis", but she didn't know if it made her morally a bad person because she altered her sons penis for what she liked.


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

wait a sec...did I understand right? Pam Andersons son is intact??
If so I am so happy! I wonder if itsa because of her Canadian upbringing? Is her ex tommy lee circd? (for anyone who has seen the video lol I havent...yet







) I love hearing about another foreskin saved!! (even if it is like 13 years later lol)


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

What a stupid bleeping bleeping bleeping woman she is. I honestly think intact penises look better and I can't wait until my dh restores!!!!!!!


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm gonna assume that her son is left intact on the basis that she has gone totally against the mainstream with her other choices, Homebirth, EXTENDED breastfeeding ect ect


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShelleyMom2in2*
wait a sec...did I understand right? Pam Andersons son is intact??
If so I am so happy! I wonder if itsa because of her Canadian upbringing? Is her ex tommy lee circd? (for anyone who has seen the video lol I havent...yet







) I love hearing about another foreskin saved!! (even if it is like 13 years later lol)

Pam and Tommy have two intact sons.









Tara


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShelleyMom2in2*
wait a sec...did I understand right? Pam Andersons son is intact??
If so I am so happy! I wonder if itsa because of her Canadian upbringing? Is her ex tommy lee circd? (for anyone who has seen the video lol I havent...yet







) I love hearing about another foreskin saved!! (even if it is like 13 years later lol)

From what I have heard she did infact leave her sons intact. I also heard Tommy Lee is intact but I don't know it for a fact.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
She's probably going to publish a book talking about how she wanted her son to have a pretty penis and she didn't want it to look like a wrinkled french fry. Oh wait, that's the other dumb blonde. (not saying blondes are dumb, just these two)

There's a book that came out in 1998 or so- some manual to caring for babies written by a mom? She said her baby boy's penis looked like a "weasle in a garden hose"!







(Obviously, therefore, she had him circed.







)


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *callumsmom2001*
Pam and Tommy have two intact sons.









Tara

that just made my day!!

My oldest son has a rash today on his penis so Ive had to do double care on it...he was circd at birth per his fathers request....stupid me. if he had his forskin he wouldnt be having this pain so Ive been having a lot of guilt today dealing with this (ds2 is NOT circd btw-I told his father to shove it after I found out waht happened to my baby (ds1)

Isnt britbrit friends with madonna....she isnt 'mainstream' Id expect her son to be intact expesically since isnt her DH not American? Perhapse Madonna can talk some sense into britbrit...I can dream right?


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShelleyMom2in2*
Isnt britbrit friends with madonna....she isnt 'mainstream' Id expect her son to be intact expesically since isnt her DH not American? Perhapse Madonna can talk some sense into britbrit...I can dream right?

I don't know about the intact issue, but Mandonna isn't that unmainstream. She is against extended breastfeeding and says it's disgusting.


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Madonna is trying to convert to Judaism. She gave her son an Upermensch *Sp?* and all that. So I REALLY dont think he's intact.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Madonna practices Kabala (sp?) right? Isn't that an form of Judaism?

It would be great it Britney and Kevin decided to keep a baby boy intact but watching how immature they've been in other areas of their lives it wouldn't surprise me if they circ'd.

FWIW, I heard it was a girl.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheshire*

FWIW, I heard it was a girl.

I soooo hope it's a girl!


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
I don't know about the intact issue, but Mandonna isn't that unmainstream. She is against extended breastfeeding and says it's disgusting.

learn something new everyday...how sad for her and her children


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

I don't know if it's true or not but I've heard that there is a well known celebrity who regularly posts on circumcision forums on parenting sites. That's all I know. Don't know who or what boards or anything else but hopefully, they are spreading the word among the glitterati who will set an example for others to follow.

Frank


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
I don't know if it's true or not but I've heard that there is a well known celebrity who regularly posts on circumcision forums on parenting sites. That's all I know. Don't know who or what boards or anything else but hopefully, they are spreading the word among the glitterati who will set an example for others to follow.

Frank

Is this celebrity posting on circumcision forums supporting babies intact or is this person posting in support of circumcision?
I really hope they are getting the word out to


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

Frank, come on, admit it, you're Pam Anderson (and we promise we won't divulge your secret.)


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

oh BTW I also just read Britney is having a boy. It was announced on my homepage. We shouldn't make assumptions. She may leave her son intact. You really never know.

BUT I doubt it


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cheshire*
Frank, come on, admit it, you're Pam Anderson (and we promise we won't divulge your secret.)










LOL

Really, we don't even know if she is actually have a boy and we don't know if she will have him circ. Even if she is superficial that doesn't mean she won't/hasn't change since being pregnant. Who are we to say she will have him circ because it's prettier. We have no clue what she is learning or what she is doing other than what is printed on Star magazine or on the net.


----------



## Yuber (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.megastar.co.uk/musicnews/...g5NTkwNjY.html


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:

And if the mini-Federline turns out to be a fella, the tot will have its circumcision to look forward to too. Woo-hoo!








uke


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Hey! I'm terminally superficial, and 100 percent against circ. Even us superficial blondes can have strokes of common sense from time to time.

and :LOL at the idea of Frank being Pamela Anderson. That'd be the MDC spectacle of the year.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

Who in their right mind would pick Britney to be their mother?

Now Jennifer Garner.....that's a whole 'nother story!! (Except I can't stand Ben Affleck)

lol!


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eightyferrettoes*
and :LOL at the idea of Frank being Pamela Anderson. That'd be the MDC spectacle of the year.


Yeah, I'm actually Harrison Ford.









My understanding is that the celebrity is female (which I am not) and writes against circumcision.

Frank


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

Well gee..is it me.. I consider myself a celebrity of sorts...

Oh wait, that is just in my mind...


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

I already sent her an email using the ProMom.org 3-minute activist asking her to consider Breastfeeding her baby. Maybe I'll do another one and ask her to protect her son from genital mutilation. I'm sure she won't even read it, but it's all I can think of to do on this one.










-Kira


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

My email to Britney:

Dear Britney Spears,

Congratulations on your pregnancy. I hope you are happy and healthy, and that you and Kevin are enjoying this special time in your lives. I wish you the best.

I'm writing to encourage you to protect your son, if you are blessed with one, from sexually damaging, unethical genital mutilation. You are probably aware that there has been a huge amount of scientific research that indicates that circumcision is not medically necessary. Circumcision is unethical as it violates several basic human rights, such as the right to Physical Integrity.

Circumcision also causes sexual damage and dysfunction. You can imagine that removing 240 feet of nerves and 40,000 nerve endings will reduce sensation. I'm sure you don't want to lessen your son's future sexual enjoyment!

I strongly urge you to do some research and protect your precious, perfect baby from the harm of this barbaric act.

Here are helpful links to get you started with:

Procedure
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/methods.html
http://www.usask.ca/.....ircumcision...#slide0001.htm

Typical Canadian Circumcision
http://www.intact.ca/video.html

General info
http://www.caringforkids.cps.ca/babies/Circumcision.htm
http://www.mothering.....by/circumci...cumcision.html
http://www.cirp.org/pages/parents/FAQ/
http://www.infocirc.org/vice.htm
http://www.noharmm.org/separated.htm
http://www.circumcision.org/information.htm

MGMvsFGM
http://www.noharmm.org/comparison.htm
http://www.circumstitions.com/FGMvsMGM.html
http://www.circumstitions.com/Develop.html
http://www.infocirc.org/pressrel.htm

Rates
http://www.cirp.org/library/statistics/bollinger2001/ (American)
http://www.courtchallenge.com/refs/rate1m.html (Canadian)

Medical Communities
http://www.cirp.org/library/statements/
http://www.nocircnc/medicalstatements.htm
http://www.circumcision.org/studies.htm
http://www.intact.ca/saskmemo.html
http://www.nurses.cirp.org
http://faculty.washington.edu/gcd/DOC/

Circumcision Not Cost Effective
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2004/11/prweb180294.htm

UTIs
http://www.infocirc.org/uti2.htm

Risks and Complications
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/complications.html
http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/safety/circumcision.html (clamping methods)
http://www.infocirc.org/fourn.htm (plastibell)
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/169/3/216 (plastibell)

Breastfeeding
http://www.nocirc.org/statements/bre...ement2002.html
http://www.cirp.org/library/birth/

Cancer
http://www.cirp.org/library/statemen...s/1996-02_ACS/
http://www.cancer.or.....enile_cance...5.asp?sitearea

Personal Experiences
http://www.stopcirc.com/
http://www.circumcision.org/mothers.htm
http://www.udonet.com/circumcision/chose_to_circ.html
http://www.childbirthsolutions.com/a...laire/circ.php
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/mothers.html

"Look Like Daddy"
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org/Like-Son.htm

IntactvsCirced penis care
http://www.nocirc.org/publish/4pam.pdf
http://www.nocirc.org/publish/5pam.pdf
http://www.tornwing.com/peacefulbegi...ysgenitals.htm
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/

Hygiene&problems
http://www.cirp.org/library/complications/vanhowe/

Won't it Have to be Done Later?
http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...uncircson.html

News articles
http://www.cirp.org/news/
http://www.infocirc.org/news.htm
http://www.infocirc.org/articles.htm

Pain
http://www.circumcison.org/response.htm
http://www.infocirc.org/babypain.htm
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...full/100/4/626

%Of Pain Control Actually Used
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...full/101/3/423
http://pediatrics.aappublications.or.../full/101/6/e5

Pain Relief that SHOULD Be Used
http://www3.us.elsevierhealth.com/WOW/op043.html

Sexual side effects
http://www.boystoo.com/medical/conversion.htm
http://www.reserach/cirp.org/
http://www.norm.org/lost.html

Ethics
http://www.cirp.org/library/ethics/
http://www.canadiancrc.com/circumcis...rcumcision.htm
http://www.sentienttimes.com/03/dec_...umcisionT.html

After-Market Foreskin
http://www.nbc10.com/health/1808693/detail.html

Christian Perspective
http://www.udonet.com/circumcision/christian.html

Cute articles
http://www.geocities.com/raisingintactsons/
http://www.circumstitions.com/Itsaboy.html

Adult circumcision(why not leave it up to him?)
http://www.circumcisioncenter.com/
http://www.nocircoftx.org/info/vs.html

Foreskin restoration
http://www.norm.org

Other great sites for research
http://www.cirp.org
http://www.circumcision.org
http://www.infocirc.org
http://www.circumcisionquotes.com
http://www.nocirc.org
http://www.noharm.org
http://www.intact.ca
http://www.mothering.com
http://www.fathermag.com
http://www.circumstitions.com
http://www.boystoo.com
http://www.courtchallenge.com
http://www.sicsociety.org
http://www.stopcirc.com
http://www.mothersagainstcirc.org
http://www.norm-uk.org

Thanks for the time and all the best to you and Kevin.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

she's smoking during her pregnancy, i doubt she'll leave him uncirc'd


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danaalex*
she's smoking during her pregnancy, i doubt she'll leave him uncirc'd









Seriously? I guess I knew people still smoked during pregnancy but I just didn't want to believe it. My DM smoke while she was pregnant w/ me and I have asthma, but it maybe coincidental. Poor baby


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

As a purely superficial decision I would choose to keep a son intact because I think that the uncircumcised penis is much prettier! Not to mention I'm lazy as all get out and don't think much of caring for a wound that would be in some sort of contact with elimination waste (even when doing EC it's bound to happen).

Of course I have other reasons because I've researched it, but it seems to me - purely superficially - that it would be a pain in my rump to circumcise a son. Not to mention he'd be all bloody *EW*!

I've never been mainstream though... so that may be where the main difference lies. And I married an intact man so it'd be silly to circ a son. Then he wouldn't look like his father :LOL

love and peace.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danaalex*
she's smoking during her pregnancy, i doubt she'll leave him uncirc'd









I don't know. I think there are mamas here who smoke and have intact, breastfed babies. You really never know. OK, yes, I doubt she will go all crunchy, but I suppose it's possible. Likely she will use the smoking as a reason not to breastfeed.

That thing about Jenny McCarthy is absolutely disgusting. People never cease to disappoint.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
I'm lazy as all get out and don't think much of caring for a wound that would be in some sort of contact with elimination waste (even when doing EC it's bound to happen).

Of course I have other reasons because I've researched it, but it seems to me - purely superficially - that it would be a pain in my rump to circumcise a son.

The problem is that one of the deceptions of circumcision is that a circumcised baby penis is easy to take care of and an intact one is very, very difficult to take care of and probably 95% of the population believes that deception including medical professionals. A lazy person would choose to amputate parts of her son to avoid the work based on the deception. Amputative surgery to avoid inconvienience of the parent. How repulsive!

I guess it's fortunate that I know most people don't really think of it that way, even those who give that as a reason they circumcised their son.

Frank


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

~Kira~: way to go


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

I seem to remember she and Colin Farrell had a thing going at one time. I'm thinking that he mentioned somewhere that she wanted to get with him so bad because she heard he was intact. I'm not 100% sure about that, so don't quote me on it.


----------



## Junebug (Mar 31, 2005)

I flipped thru J. Mc Carthy's pregnancy book in the store & it made me wanna puke!


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom*
I seem to remember she and Colin Farrell had a thing going at one time. I'm thinking that he mentioned somewhere that she wanted to get with him so bad because she heard he was intact. I'm not 100% sure about that, so don't quote me on it.

I heard that, too. He said that about a lot of hollywood women. You never know. After hearing Pam Anderson talk about lactating through her Baywatch swimsuit and holding up the filming, I stopped trying to judge celebs based on their public image.

Jenny McCarthy's comments make me want to barf, too.


----------



## Velvet005 (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:

After hearing Pam Anderson talk about lactating through her Baywatch swimsuit and holding up the filming, I stopped trying to judge celebs based on their public image.
That's true. I mean how are we to know the truth anyway. The paparazzi and the media just like the money they don't really care if it's true or not. So, ITA with the pp about judging celebs on their public image.

Who am I to judge anyway?


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

You know, this whole thread bothers me. The poor woman hasn't even had her baby yet and here we are all judging her for things she may do (like circ.) or not do (like give birth naturally or bf). How do we know what she'll do or not do? We don't even know for sure yet whether she's having a boy or a girl! Ultrasounds have been wrong before. If I were her, I'd be terribly discouraged by all the judgmental attitudes.

Let's give her the benefit of the doubt until she's actually had her baby. We don't know yet whether she'll be like Pam Anderson or like Jenny McCarthy. Hopefully, she'll take after Pam. If she takes after Jenny, however, flame away!


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

Britney Spears gives me the impression that she would go with the mainstream and circumcise her son, but I do hope she goes againts the grain. I also would hope she would feel the desire to breastfeed her baby. I was really heartbroken when I heard our former Miss America from Oregon just had a son and she seemed kind of thrilled of having her newborn recently circumcised by the impression she was giving to the local news reporter.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I think it is fine to speculate about what someone may do but it is against the user agreement to name call or cast suspicion. It is ok to state that you hope someone will breastfeed their child or leave a son intact etc but it is not ok to make disparaging remarks about someone.

I am asking the contributors to this thread to please review your posts and edit if your words contain name calling or other unkind words. Thanks!


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

I hope she keeps him intact if it's a boy ... as for Jenny - maybe her husband sprouted back hair?

Quote:

Sexy pin-up Jenny McCarthy and her husband John Asher have filed for divorce after almost six years of marriage. The former Playboy playmate and Asher have filed for divorce in a Los Angeles court, citing "irreconcilable differences". McCarthy, 32, married 34-year-old film director Asher in September 1999, after meeting him on the set of the film Diamonds. The couple have a three-year-old son called Evan.
(from IMDB.com ... and I can tease about back hair because my husband is half gorilla







I love him, back hair and all).


----------



## Minky (Jun 28, 2005)

Poor Brit. I find that I don't dislike her as much as I used to. She did go against the way she was raised when she abandoned the virginity thing; whether that's more or less mainstream remains to be seen.

I'm not a fan of her music but I think she takes a lot of bad press for just being herself.


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

OT: Minky, I like the new addition to your siggy line!









Tara


----------



## Zamber (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
From what I have heard she did infact leave her sons intact. I also heard Tommy Lee is intact but I don't know it for a fact.

Tommy is intact!!! I just watched the "Roast of Pam Anderson" (comedy central), which benefited the PETA organization. All throughout the show they made jokes about Tommy's unit. One person made the comment that it is so big that once a year it shed's it's foreskin (like a snake). :LOL


----------



## pjlioness (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kathryn*
she got her "pretty penis", but she didn't know if it made her morally a bad person because she altered her sons penis for what she liked.
























It's not her














"pretty penis"!!!!!! Indeed! Did she see how "pretty" it was while it was healing??? I am soooo disgusted.

At least he'll have lots of evidence if he ever decides to sue.


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

A quote from the hot gossip section at msn.com:

_Mrs. Federline also admits she'd prefer to skip the huffing and puffing portion of the birth, and is keeping her fingers crossed that she'll deliver via Caesarean section. The reason? Her mom overshared about the pain she endured during delivery.

"I have a feeling I'm going to have an operation," Brit tells the magazine. "I don't know why, but I hope so. My mom said giving birth was the most excruciating thing that she's ever gone through in her life. So if a Caesarean doesn't happen, I'll be like, 'Epidural, please!' Hopefully my athletic abilities will take over."_

How sad...


----------

